# vsftp

## Major

Hi I'm trying to setup an ftpserver using vsftp

but Im unable to start the deamon correctly 

when I start it, it gives me no error but he's not running when I do

```
 ps -aux 
```

is there any logical explication ? if so please help 

major

----------

## fennec

look in /var/log for any vsftpd log file

i personnally never used this daemon but it should log the errors somewhere... 

probably a configuration problems that makes it run and stop right away..

----------

## Major

nope those log only contains logging logs from test I did while running vsftp in standalone for a test

----------

## fennec

arg!

----------

## amne

Vsftpd usually complains in the Syslog (/var/log/everything/current for metalog) if something is wrong.

----------

## Major

ok now I find this ... 

```
 # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 82: to: command not found

 * Starting vsftpd...

500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket                            [ ok ]

```

by the way I have a router and in it I have foward port 21 to 192.168.1.3 (ftp server local IP address )  and for passive mode ports 50000 to 50100 are forward too ... but where I set this ?

I cant find any lines in /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

or is it in xinetd ? Im all confused now

----------

## Major

ok I ll the question in an other way ??? 

since I'm kind of new about linux and all configurations stuff and I can handle my self with program and codes... 

Where the hell can I find how to solve troubles like mines ... 

Since this morning I'm trying to install a ftp server and I still getting error that no one are talking about is it just me who are to messed up or what ??? 

thks for any help you can give

----------

## fennec

probably... unfortunately i am not a vsftpd user, make sure you set it up correctly... look the vsftpd docs

if you feel it is gentoo related and a bug report should be submitted... 

bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## giant

does it really have to be vsftpd ?

Don't get me wrong, its a nice ftpd server, very fast and secure but definetely not easy to setup if you never installed an ftp server under linux. 

For a beginner I would recommend pureftpd. It's also very secure and quite easy to install. It does not use xinetd. And the documentary on the website is really good.

Fr passive ports and some security features turned on just edit /etc/conf.d/pureftpd and insert under MISC_OTHER -

MISC_OTHER="--umask 113:002 --altlog clf:/var/log/pureftpd-transfer.log --anonymouscantupload --noanonymous --chrooteveryone --tls=1 -p 45000:50000" 

Sets up the rights people will create dirs and files on the server, I have a seperate log file, anons can't login or upload, everyone will be chrooted to their respecitve  directories, I use TLS but you can set it to 0 if you don't know what it is and I restricted passive ports between port 45000 to 50000 since I also use a router/firewall/nat thingy at home.

Have fun.

----------

## Major

what is it with you people (not offence) but you want everything to be easy ...

I dont care. What I want is to understand how it works and why otherwise I'll just use my Windoes 2k Pc just beside which already has a FTP server running which is automaticaly configure (almost).... 

I install Lunix (gentoo) to understand stuff (I dont know what yet ) 

I want to be n control of what Im doing and knowing what Im doing I dont want someone to install it for me want someone to explain me how to solve problem. I would not be here is everything was working just fine ( in fact I would be cause I'm reading alot about other stuff) 

so can someone help me or not ... and Yes it really have to be vsftp !

again no offence 

best regards

Major over and out

----------

## Thompa

Are you running the vsftp as a stand alone server you have to check that in /etc/xinet.d/vsftp config file that the line disable = yes is set to yes  :Wink: 

sorry if my english isn't so good but you probebly understand.

If you going to run the vsftp server through xinet you have to change to disable = no

and in the /etc/xinet.conf change the line only_from = localhost to only_from = 0.0.0.0/0

Or you can read the online doc at

http://vsftpd.beasts.org/

/thomas

----------

## fleed

Since you want to learn stuff,

```
man vsftpd; man vsftpd.conf
```

then edit your vsftpd.conf with the stuff you learned:

```
nano -w /etc/vsftpd.conf
```

Other things to look out for: 

1) Running vsftpd standalone (as a daemon) or through xinetd (as referred to in previous posts)?

2) User configuration in vsftpd.conf

----------

## Thompa

forget to mention that you have restart the /etc/init.d/xinetd restart when you have made some changes to conf file.

Then you shouldn't se that error message anymore.

/thomas

----------

